# MBTI type you have had the best sexual experience with



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> Best was an ISTP. We had sex in an outdoor pool in the tropics. He laid me down on the long level covered just slightly with water and pleasured me for a long time while I threw my head back into the water. . .



<<Crosses legs and clears throat . . . >>

:blushed:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

If this thread proves anything, it's that type doesn't have to do with sexual performance. Actually, type doesn't have to do much except for personality and an overall statement about yourself.


----------



## natashka (Aug 2, 2010)

INTP for sure. It was the only time I've ever felt an emotional connection during sex, strangely enough. He was willing to follow my lead, _passionately_

The worst was with a suspected ENFP. He was way too eager and the sex was way too, um, short.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Worst- INFP (he cried during, and after)


That is so weird. But I giggled.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

jesus! at least I wait till I get home before I have a cry!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Schadenfreude said:


> That is so weird. But I giggled.


Why?
...........


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> jesus! at least I wait till I get home before I have a cry!


Why do you cry when you get home? Is this a common occurrence for you?


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Why do you cry when you get home? Is this a common occurrence for you?


Not serious >>

Who really has the energy to cry straight after anyway? don't you generally just hang in the moment for a while...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Not serious >>


Good.:happy:



> Who really has the energy to cry straight after anyway? don't you generally just hang in the moment for a while...


There's probably some people who do.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Skycloud needs to stop taking everything literally. Funny bone again remember? Still love you though. You are gorgeous.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

sinistralpal said:


> Skycloud needs to stop taking everything literally. Funny bone again remember? Still love you though. You are gorgeous.


lol, some NTs just don't know when things aren't serious XD


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, the only *sane* NT in my view is ENTP. INTP's all have asperger's, INTJ's are robot's with no soul, ENTJ's are fucking despots. However, intelligence, wit, ingenuity, clever spontaneity, with a dash of dreamer, and social graces is all ENTP baby  

Look at me derailing my own thread. 

Quick fix:
ENTP's are also really good in bed!!!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Where do you find ENTP women?

I need one for educational purposes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sinistralpal said:


> Haha, the only *sane* NT in my view is ENTP. INTP's all have asperger's, INTJ's are robot's with no soul, ENTJ's are fucking despots. However, intelligence, wit, ingenuity, clever spontaneity, with a dash of dreamer, and social graces is all ENTP baby
> 
> Look at me derailing my own thread.
> 
> ...


Wrong, I do not have Asperger's and am neurotypical.





tongue


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

INFJ. It was an incredibly manipulative and immature relationship and what we did doesn't even really count as sex but he could bring me to multiple-orgasms while we were both fully clothed sooo... :blushed: 

I've never had sex that was as fulfilling as foreplay with him. :sad: 
But I haven't had a lot of sex so I'm holding out that it can get a lot better. :laughing:


----------

